# Grateful to Be Here!



## TheCredibleHulk (Sep 7, 2013)

Beloved Bros,

I hail from Empire Bethel Lodge #202, Panama City FL. In constant search of more light in Masonry ...

I look forward to building with you all.

Bro Kilbourn 

/G\


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome. You will find much to read and ponder here.


----------



## safehouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Greetings, what workings does your lodge work on?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## TheCredibleHulk (Sep 8, 2013)

safehouse said:


> Greetings, what workings does your lodge work on?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



safehouse,

I was a little confused by your question brother. Care to clarify?

Thank you for the warm welcome bros!


----------



## safehouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## TheCredibleHulk (Sep 8, 2013)

safehouse said:


> Oh which constitution are you? York Scottish blue??
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD





Oh of course! I'm still in the Blue House brother. Continuing to broaden my horizons so the light can shine vastly. I will be petitioning for Royal Arch, York Rite, at the end of next week.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## safehouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Freemason Connect HD


----------

